# In memory of Fred



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh Fred looks like such a lovely boy, it is so hard when we have to say goodbye and it is these milestones that are the hardest, but he had such a wonderful life with you as his dad, remember all the good times you shared today. What a coincidence that Tom was born on this day too...I think Fred had a paw in this!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I understand how you feel, my first golden Jessie is still in my heart, and he has been gone 3 years this August, sometimes I feel Hudson has some of Jessies traits. Fred was very handsome and your birthday boy looks like a wonderful dog. I love seeing photos of Tom. They are such special dogs aren't they!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a two year anniversary coming up soon with Spencer...

Fred was a beauty! I am sorry for this sad day. Fred will always live in your memories.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I am sorry for your loss.*

I had a Fred to who wasn't streetsmart and got hit by a car.
He didn't survive. I still miss him.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

What a gorgeous boy! Having lost one just 2-1/2 years ago, I can understand exactly how you feel. Sometimes it gets better, sometimes the pain still feels very new.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a wonderful picture of Fred~You can tell the love you had for him was returned to you tenfold~Play Hard at the Bridge Fred.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

He was a beautiful boy! I hope your many happy memories of Fred often bring smiles to you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. It seems like the pain never goes away but you have a lot of great memories that help. He was a beautiful guy and is now playing with our dogs while waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

You know those two souls crossed and touched....Fred leaving this earth and Tom coming in on the same day. I'll bet Fred is watching from the bridge with a little chuckle on how it all worked out....he was taking care of you from a distance


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

What a great pic to honor Fred, so sorry for your loss, I can tell you miss him.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Ah - it is a tough day for you - it was 2 years for me back in April. Fred is keeping an eye on Tom and guiding him a bit for you - you can count on that - he's not going to let just any Golden steal your heart again.

I still feel like there's a gaping hole in my heart that Jake took with him - I'm sure you feel the same. ~Hugs~ to you.


----------

